# • swell.gr • Volvo V70 R AWD Modesta P-01A + BC-05 •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody.

Today the project is another well kept station wagon V70 R AWD. The car was corrected and protected with Μodesta Glass Coat.

Photos from the process:


















Measurements and claying :










































The car before :










































































Before & after.











































































After the correction we finished the car with the Modesta Primer as it is the best base for the Glass coating
and it also gives this "candy like" look to the car.










While waiting 3 hours for the Primer to cure we took care of the engine bay...



















































After applying Modesta BC-05 IR curing followed.


























Final photos.


















Before leaving.










































































































Thank you for reading another one of my works.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shine and reflections nice work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## Powerff (Aug 9, 2013)

great job done, congrats mate


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

great job, what a lovely car!! love the picture of the rupes in front of the grill


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking stunning:thumb: like that alot:thumb:


----------

